# 2018 SEC Championship Game Thread



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

December 1, 2018 has arrived, and we're just a few hours away from kickoff of the SEC championship game. I'm fired up and ready to get this thing underway! I know most of y'all are ready too. Hoping we have another classic with no injuries on either side, and of course, a Georgia victory!

Y'all ready?
Here's to another great game. 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!

I am rebuilding deer stand today and will def knock off at 4 PM. 

Heavy under-Dawgs for sure but want to see an upset....


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> I am rebuilding deer stand today and will def knock off at 4 PM.
> 
> Heavy under-Dawgs for sure but want to see an upset....


Good to see ya in here, Jim! I planned to be in the woods up a tree, but it was pouring rain here this morning, so I had a good excuse to stay home. 

Best of luck with the stands, brother.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 1, 2018)

Raining cats and dogs here. 

Really putting extra effort into this stand - shooting for creature comfort. 

Looking for 4 pm!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Good to see ya in here, Jim! I planned to be in the woods up a tree, but it was pouring rain here this morning, so I had a good excuse to stay home.
> 
> Best of luck with the stands, brother.


so. you are scared of water.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

wow.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> so. you are scared of water.


I don't mind a light rain, but I ain't too fond of sitting in a heavy downpour. I got better sense than that. I think.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 1, 2018)

Roll Tide


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Go dawgs whip bama and their referees!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs whip bama and their referees!


Man I sure hope we don’t have to deal with any of that junk this time around. Who knows, they may return the favor and help us this time.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Man I sure hope we don’t have to deal with any of that junk this time around. Who knows, they may return the favor and help us this time.


yea they owe us 4 or 5 !!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Almost time to get it on.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes, sir. Let’s get it on!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Let's do this,  Dawgs!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

Saban standing on a Yeti cooler for the pre-game interview?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on Dawgs eat!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Here we go!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Go dawgs!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

Can already see the tension on the field. Please Lord don't let this be a senseless penalty fest...


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Rut -roe


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey. Where Is everybody


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Int


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Wow


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! Int!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes sir, bama sucks right now!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Of course a flag is gonna fly


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Tua to the tent


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Why won’t they show the back in the back?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Boom!! Dawgs came to eat!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

DAWGS AIN’T SCARED OF BAMA!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

As good as he is, he's never started a game this big!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Of course a flag is gonna fly


That's normally what happens when there's a penalty


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Did not take long for the refs to insert their selves.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

> 3rd & 0 at UGA 29
> (10:43 - 1st) Tua Tagovailoa pass intercepted Richard LeCounte return for 29 yds to the Geo 29 GEORGIA Penalty, Illegal Block (Juwan Taylor) to the Geo 19



UGA "D" hungry for a win with a fine Tua interception.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs with a sweet interception! WE NEEDED THAT!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2018)

It was stupid on Taylor's part


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> Why won’t they show the back in the back?


They just did


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2018)

Tua=NOT Superman


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ruh roh...Tagovailoa to the garage. Might be bad for Bama


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Cant make that stupid mistake.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Man, come on, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Load of crap! He didn’t get there.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Referees trying to throw the game already


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2018)

Of COURSE he got the time out in time


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2018)

Getting it done early


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

What we need are some positive plays to flip the field.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Referees trying to throw the game already


Good grief. Can y'all wait till they actually make a bad call?


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

I don't like it!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Heh


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Why, why, why stick Fields in!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

First down!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

We need to quit running into the mouth of th D.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

So as long as you turn your head around you can run into the WR?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Got to catch that punt and down it at the 2. Cant afford to give free yardage to them.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Tua to the tent



TV reports Tua with undisclosed injury & ready to return to game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Fromm has a bad habit of staring down the receiver he is going to throw to.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> So as long as you turn your head around you can run into the WR?



The ref’s in the Big12 championship game earlier called that exact thing 3 times. It is a penalty plain and simple if you’re not turned looking for the ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Eat em up defense!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Dropped!...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs won’t get another break like that.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama wide open. What's up with that?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Why, why, why stick Fields in!!!!


They will make hay on a play action pass with him at some point


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2018)

Georgia has to capitalize off these mistakes.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

That looked bad. Cannot let receivers get behind us like that. The next receiver will not drop that pass.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah, dodged a bullet!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Great stop D! Now let’s go on offense.

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

3 downs & out.  We'll take that.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Prolly see that play several more times, they wont drop all of them.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> They will make hay on a play action pass with him at some point



It messes up Fromm’s timing. Notice how he was off after they did it. It happens every time they do it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

First down. Dawgs driving!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

So close for a score but dropped.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Omg!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh man.  Almost. Should have been caught


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Has Holyfield played yet?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Almost! Dang!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

1st down. Push it in for 6 Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

There he is


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

We need to attack the edge.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

TD


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

TD Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Nauta!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Has Holyfield played yet?


Yes!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Touchdown dawgs!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs draw 1st blood with 20-yard pass.




> (3:08 - 1st) Jake Fromm pass complete to Isaac Nauta for 20 yds for a TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

TD DAWGS!


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2018)

Nauta!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

TD!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs 7...Bama and refs 0.....


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Fromm is on fire.Throwing strikes.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

There it is!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

*7-0 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS*!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Gotta hunker down on D now.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

The run up the gut is proving useless. If Fromm can continue to thread those needles and the defense keep Bama out of the endzone, we can win this.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Leave Fromm in and let him ball!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Saban ain't liking that.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hopefully Blankenship will keep all the kicks in the end zone and keep their return team out of the game


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Keep em down, Dawgs!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

What is our DB’s doing?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs don't tighten up that pass coverage it's gonna Be lights out soon


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

You let Tua hold the ball that long you deserved to get beat.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang. Baker down. Hope nothing serious.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Not worried we are controlling the clock on offense. We can score all we want


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

I am worried about Baker. If you think our DB's looked bad before?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hunker down D.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama straight up the middle.  What's up with that???




> (1:42 - 1st) Najee Harris run for 17 yds to the Geo 29 for a 1ST down


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Crap.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Lol


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

So the ref on that side of the field can’t call it?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Keep bama in the game


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2018)

Georgia is in their heads


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama receivers got bricks for hands.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama up the middle again??? 




> (0:45 - 1st) Josh Jacobs run for 13 yds to the Geo 1 for a 1ST down


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

DANG DAWGS!! HUNKER DOWN!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Gonna be a fight!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

We better stop those up the middle runs or this will be a long afternoon


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Just get the ball back in Fromms hands!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Well the Dawgs wont the first QTR. Most likely the last one they win today.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Be nice if we can keep them out of the end one here.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Well the Dawgs wont the first QTR. Most likely the last one they win today.


Charlie we gonna win my dawg brother!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

7-7 now score again Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

TD Bama. We’re tied at 7 all

Now let’s put a nice scoring drive together.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

UCF is getting spanked by Memphis.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Good start fir this possession.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

First down, DAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Here we go again sticking in Fields and wasting a down!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Why is Feilds in


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

K80 said:


> Georgia is in their heads


The refs are in these dog fans heads


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

First Down


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Troup county comes through on 3rd down baby!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs playing hard and staying with Bama.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2018)

KEEP CHOPPING MEN!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Simmons needs to quit landing on his head!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs knocking on the door. Come on, boys!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Making Tua sit on the sideline after getting hurt might get him stiff.  TD Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Keep pounding the ball and wearing their D Down baby


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

How do our Dawgs come out punching the bully in the mouth and lose to LSU?


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

TD


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

TD!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Go lil Evander!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

GO DAWGS TD!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

That was a great drive.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs dawggin!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

UGA 2nd score!

Saban ain't gonna like that either.




> (7:31 - 2nd) D'Andre Swift run for 9 yds for a TD


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

I love it!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama IS beatable


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Swift that DEAD LEG is mean


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

TD SWIFT! 14-7 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 1, 2018)

Slug fest.  Fromm is on it today!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Elijah’s legs are strong!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

I told y’all Dawgs came to eat!!! Bama D looking tired already!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Put Fields in! Put Fields in!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

We will have to score every time they do.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

HUNKER DOWN D!!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs gotta keep the pressure on. Bama is a second half team. We need a cushion.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 1, 2018)

2 huge drives right into the heart of the Bama defense.  Well done Dawgs.  Game is far from over but you're showing me something.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Where’s Tua?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs playing pretty good defense so far. Keep it going, DAWGS!


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2018)

This Bama bunch is rattled!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

That could have been a pick 6.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs are on fire.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Tua for the heisman? Your kidding right?


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Let’s go offense long drive for a TD again!


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2018)

Now leave Fields on the bench Kirby!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Where’s Tua?


He was at receiver.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama flat. looking like garbage. Got tog get it to halftime


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Alrighty offense let's score again!

Pound it in boys!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

tcward said:


> Now leave Fields on the bench Kirby!!!



You got that right. Fromm got it goin on.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

We gotta score another TD here. No field goals. Gotta put 7 on the board every possession if we’re going to beat Bama.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

cmon DAWGS... score another TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO! Let’s put some more points on our side of the board this series, DAWGS!

*GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES*!


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

DAWG IT!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Misfire.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Why do we keep putting Feilds in the game.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

Need to stomp on the throttle RIGHT NOW and don't let up until about 9PM tonight


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Unimpressed with fields.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Putting Fields in there gets the offense out of sync.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Another wasted down on Fields!! I’m ready to slap Chaney in the mouth


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

We are eating Bama’s lunch.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

SWIFT!!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

O line pushing the pile over the first down line!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Swift gave 8 Bamers a ride on his back.


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

Swift got it


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Swift laying the woood!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs playing grown man football right now!!!


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

Way to push


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

Think my Dawgs want this


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

Holyfield can get his feet under him long enough to get any decent momentum


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

TD Swift again!

"Georgia O on fire"




> (4:05 - 2nd) Jake Fromm pass complete to D'Andre Swift for 11 yds for a TD


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Come Dawgs keep it going!!!! 21-7.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

BOOM


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

TD Swift!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

That’s right!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

TD Swift


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Booyah Bama!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Swift making a living off bamer's D.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

TD DAWGS!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

TD


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

Swift my Man


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Let’s go D stop them again!


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama looking confuuused


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

WHOÒOOOOOO LET THE DAWGS OUT???


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeeeeee haaaawww! 21-7 DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## mizuno24jad (Dec 1, 2018)

Long game....


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Keep the pedal down.


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

We gettin that cushion


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeeeeee haaaawww! 21-7 DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


Way to early to start gloating.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Nick wanting to cry but has to cuss!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on Dawgs...don't lift your foot off that pedal. Drive this baby home.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

mizuno24jad said:


> Long game....


 
Very long. Dont forget we were comfortably ahead of them last year too.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Eat dawgs eat!!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

I would NOT want to be in an Alabama uniform at half time.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2018)

Chop'n wood Baby!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Hope we can keep this up. Feels good so far.

Keep chopping DAWGS.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 1, 2018)

We need to keep pounding until we get off the bus in Athens. You can’t pin your ears back


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Let’s get a turnover here.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Of course we can’t stop them.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Yep, here it comes...


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

D has to be better than that!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> WHOÒOOOOOO LET THE DAWGS OUT???




15-seconds


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama been way too cute on offense. can run at will on UGA


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Man we gotta be better than taht


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

I told my wife, I bet you Bama scores quick after that.  A goal line stand would be great, but not likely.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Wow


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Turnover!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Touch back, Bama lost the football, or is it a TD??? 

Under review.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs ball!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Touchback


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

GOOd lord. HOw do you line up that far offsides. On the goal line no less


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

That’s our ball, baby.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

He is down!


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

touchdown


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Tough call.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Gonna get called back for TD Bama.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Touchback


Nope. TD Bama


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Alabama check writing machine working overtime


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Afraid they are gonna give the gumps a TD


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

He was down outside the endzone, so at the least it should Bama down at 1/2.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

We had no hope of getting that call.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama fumble, Bama recovery, Bama TouchDown. 

Ouch!


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

right call


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

That was a Bama TD! No big Fromm gonna pick them apart in the 2 minute drill!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> He was down outside the endzone, so at the least it should Bama down at 1/2.


He fumbled it


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Main thing is not to let them score again this half.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Well there’s your home cooking for Bama.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Need a score going in before the half. Time for Fromm to run that 2 min O.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Well there’s your home cooking for Bama.


No.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

that is a touchdown


John Cooper said:


> Afraid they are gonna give the gumps a TD


the dogs look great. why are you afraid. that was clearly a touchdown


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> That was a Bama TD! No big Fromm gonna pick them apart in the 2 minute drill!! Go Dawgs!



Bull. That was a gift to Bama.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

That could have went either way. It was a bang, bang play.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

That is the way you throw momentum away.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Bull. That was a gift to Bama.


Not you to.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on Dawgs, Hunker Down!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs just going to burn the clock.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

I didn't think you could fumble and recover the ball for a gain.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)

The Oracle has lost globe, that was the right call.
This is great game, it’s what SEC football is about.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Now we need to try and eat up the clock and get in at the half with the lead.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

How is it a TD when your shoulders are on the ground?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

have some class elfiiii. that was a td. regardless of the outcome.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs just going to burn the clock.



Bama will get the ball back and a chance to score now.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 1, 2018)

I wish the announcer would shut up. He thinks he’s the coach and the ref


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2018)

How long was he in possession of that ball at full speed?  .02 seconds...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Not you to.



Yes sir. That was not “grasp and control”.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Bad way to end the half. Plus they get it in the 2nd.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama gets the ball to start the second half. We need a score here!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Let's get to halftime!


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

moron went out of bounds


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

They hit Camarda!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

First Down.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

moron ran into kicker


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Should have been 15 yards!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks Bama.


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2018)

Georgia needs to get aggressive and score


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

nah garden variety 5


----------



## Batjack (Dec 1, 2018)

Bone head call of the year from ANY COACH!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Throw the dang ball!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Lord dawgs gonna pull a Gus and not try to score


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

dogs look good


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

What the heck


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Playing not to loose instead of playing to win.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

21-14 at the half


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Whoever makes the best Halftime adjustments wins. 

Game on.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Get to the locker room with the lead.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

They coming after the punt again.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

We’re losing the momentum because of stupid play calling. We should’ve been airing it out!!! I hope Chaney gets the boot after this season!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Playing not to loose instead of playing to win.


We all were just saying the same thing.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 1, 2018)

This last minute was beyond poor coaching.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Bad calls, 3 timeouts and a minute.

You dont beat Bama coasting.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> We all were just saying the same thing.



Yep.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> This last minute was beyond poor coaching.


Plenty of time and timeouts to at least get into field goal range. This is the sort of stuff that drives me crazy.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs played good the 1st half. They are going to have to play even better in the 2nd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2018)

Can’t say nothin that hasn’t already been said.

Great game so far!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 1, 2018)

Time for Nick to give them the "super sauce".


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

This is starting to look like last year....


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

I am so proud of the Dawgs and how they are playing.  I think UGA and Bama are the 2 best teams in the country right now.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Plenty of time and timeouts to at least get into field goal range. This is the sort of stuff that drives me crazy.



I feel like we just gave 3 points away.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Rookie coaching mistakes ending 1st Half.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Ok boys! We ain’t even supposed to be in the game but have TD lead at halftime. Dawgs gonna eat!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

You can bet that Spurrier would have tried to get more points.

*GO DAWGS*!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> We’re losing the momentum because of stupid play calling. We should’ve been airing it out!!! I hope Chaney gets the boot after this season!!!


I hope so to he is not aggressive enough!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2018)

Smart needs to give em the eat speech again and get those boys fired up and don't let of the gas! bamas defence is already looking tired just keep CHOPPING!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 1, 2018)

What? Everybody run to the bathroom at once?


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 1, 2018)

Is Slayer still alive?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

We gotta come out and play fundamental football. Shut the Alabama offense Down again stop letting them run up the middle. 

And we gotta score more than they do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2018)

Kirby just punched you Bammers in the Mouth!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Tha


elfiii said:


> Yes sir. That was not “grasp and control”.


That for receivers. All he had to do was grasp it for 1/1000 th of a se


toolmkr20 said:


> We’re losing the momentum because of stupid play calling. We should’ve been airing it out!!! I hope Chaney gets the boot after this season!!!


and they should hire you?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> You can bet that Spurrier would have tried to get more points.
> 
> *GO DAWGS*!


Spurrier had a winning record against Saban


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Plenty of time and timeouts to at least get into field goal range. This is the sort of stuff that drives me crazy.


Did you see the pass that almost got intercepted? Sit on the ball and take it to the half. Kirby knows what he's doing


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs need to continue to run the ball and keep killing them in the short passing game.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 1, 2018)

On our own 5 with a good defense in front of us, I think it was smart to be conservative.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

UGA dominating both sides through 2. Totally controlling the game. Fromm is on fire-


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

The play of the game could be the penalty for running into the kicker. It took a possession away that I believe Bama would have at least got a field goal out of.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Georgia looked good that first half. Hoping we can keep it up in the second half. We’ve been a better second half team all year, hopefully that trend continues.

Would certainly be nice for us to get up by 10 TDS, so I could relax. LOL

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2018)

Refs are apologizing as we speak for the penalty and have informed Saban they have reached their quota.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

formula1 said:


> On our own 5 with a good defense in front of us, I think it was smart to be conservative.


I'd give this 5 likes if I could. These arm chair coachs think they should air it out and score again.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs need to just quit trying up the middle runs. Need to hit the short corners on the runs and Fromm needs to keep threading the needle with those 10 yard passes. Defense could stand to turn it up a notch or 2.

So far, the Dawgs seem fairly well disciplined with the penalties. Stay focused and keep playing clean...we can certainly take the W.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Someone please remind me why I'm rooting for the dawgs


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2018)

I have a feeling they are about to run all over us then open up the passing game. I hope the D proves me wrong. We are going to have to score on almost every possession here on out to win.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

I was just glad they did not score again.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Someone please remind me why I'm rooting for the dawgs



Because you dont like Bama Guth.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Dawgs need to just quit trying up the middle runs. Need to hit the short corners on the runs and Fromm needs to keep threading the needle with those 10 yard passes. Defense could stand to turn it up a notch or 2.
> 
> So far, the Dawgs seem fairly well disciplined with the penalties. Stay focused and keep playing clean...we can certainly take the W.


What should they do. Try to run around the end with those speedy and disciplined linebackers? Didn't you see swift get stopped for a loss trying that


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Need to stop their first drive.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs bringing this one home.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Because you dont like Bama Guth.


Oh yea. But I need them to win so my bucks  make the playoff.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Someone please remind me why I'm rooting for the dawgs


Because you’ve figured out we have arrived with freshman and sophomores.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs have been reminded about last years lead at halftime. Dawgs ready for desert! Come on Dawgs! Eat!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

If I didn't know any better I'd think you guys were coachs and referees


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Whoever makes the best Halftime adjustments wins.
> 
> Game on.



Wonder if Saban or Smart is going to make the better halftime adjustments for the win???


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh yeah, that announcer has been drinking.


----------



## Deerslayer13 (Dec 1, 2018)

Swift for heisman


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Oh yea. But I need them to win so my bucks  make the playoff.


Deep down, even you know the Fighting Acorns don’t belong in the CFPs.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm ready for Swift to break one them 75 yard TD runs and Fromm to hit a 70yd td pass in the 2nd half. !!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Deerslayer13 said:


> Swift for heisman


I'm afraid we'll never see a running back win the heisman that's part of a committee


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

C’mon, Dawgs! GATA!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Points this drive Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Deep down, even you know the Fighting Acorns don’t belong in the CFPs.


Watch em tonight. What I'm seeing from Bama doesn't impress me at all. They are not as good as everyone thinks


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Watch em tonight. What I'm seeing from Bama doesn't impress me at all. They are not as good as everyone thinks


Or maybe we’re just that good, bro.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Watch em tonight. What I'm seeing from Bama doesn't impress me at all. They are not as good as everyone thinks



Or Georgia is better than we thought.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Go, Elijah!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

MY Facebook feed sure is quiet so far


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Ridley TD for UGA!

Great pass Fromm! 




> (12:39 - 3rd) Jake Fromm pass complete to Riley Ridley for 23 yds for a TD


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

TOUCHDOWN DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh you lil evander! Nice run.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Ridley TD


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Ridley!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

TD Ridley


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2018)

Yea!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Watch em tonight. What I'm seeing from Bama doesn't impress me at all. They are not as good as everyone thinks




An Ohio fan who was embarrassed by Purdue was it, talking about Bama’s play. That’s rich...

??


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Fromm pretty good!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

TD DAWGS! 28-14 DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 1, 2018)

What a pass!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Watch em tonight. What I'm seeing from Bama doesn't impress me at all. They are not as good as everyone thinks


Not impressing me much either, but then again they’re not playing Purdue either! Even if Bama losses this game, they will never have been behind all season anywhere near as much as tOSU. Besides, Oklahoma already sealed y’alls fate unless Clemson losses.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Notice how they reviewed that, then never said a word.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Put Fields in! Put Fields in!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Fromm airing it out. Arm chair my butt Guth.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

I was scared it would be called back.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

only a loon would think Fields needs to be anywhere near the field


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

And they say Fromm isn’t pro material.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> An Ohio fan who was embarrassed by Purdue was it, talking about Bama’s play. That’s rich...
> 
> ??


Careful where you throw rocks. The dawgs tanked against LSU


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> What should they do. Try to run around the end with those speedy and disciplined linebackers? Didn't you see swift get stopped for a loss trying that


I rest my case


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on D stop them here!


----------



## antharper (Dec 1, 2018)

Deerslayer13 said:


> Swift for heisman


This !!!! Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Eat Dawgs!! Eat!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Not impressing me much either, but then again they’re not playing Purdue either! Even if Bama losses this game, they will never have been behind all season anywhere near as much as tOSU. Besides, Oklahoma already sealed y’alls fate unless Clemson losses.



Come on now. We know better. You just have to be better than better to beat them. I think thats what Kirby is bringing to Athens.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> And they say Fromm isn’t pro material.


He's getting there. Georgia looks like the best team so far


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Careful where you throw rocks. The dawgs tanked against LSU




Huge difference between LSU and Purdue just saying.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Watch em tonight. What I'm seeing from Bama doesn't impress me at all. They are not as good as everyone thinks


They look like fecal matter tonight. Georgia, on the other hand is lights out tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

dwhee87 said:


> UCF is getting spanked by Memphis.



UCF only 3 behind Memphis, 38-35 in 3rd Qtr.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Not impressing me much either, but then again they’re not playing Purdue either! Even if Bama losses this game, they will never have been behind all season anywhere near as much as tOSU. Besides, Oklahoma already sealed y’alls fate unless Clemson losses.


Oklahoma didn't look like a playoff caliber team. Texas could have won that game if it weren't for the refs


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Let’s go offense long scoring drive!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Throttle down!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

This is one of the best GA defensive games we've seen this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

wooooooooo hoooooo! Way to go D!


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> UCF only 3 behind Memphis, 38-35 in 3rd Qtr.


refs have taken over in that one


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

I think Bama’s weak schedule is showing why there stats were so inflated this year...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs are wearing that butt OUT. WOW


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs are still very hungry!!! Eat Dawgs!!! Eat!!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> He's getting there. Georgia looks like the best team so far


They should still put Fields in!
Where are the idjits that were crying for Fields on here after 1 loss?

Anyone ready for Fields yet? was that silly thread.


Fromm is your daddy.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

We’re going to miss Mel big time.


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Careful where you throw rocks. The dawgs tanked against LSU


Just stick with your cupcake game tonight....


----------



## mizuno24jad (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think Bama’s weak schedule is showing why there stats were so inflated this year...



Weak schedule?? They throttled LSU who killed Georgia!!! Bama has been hearing all weak about how they can make the playoffs even if they lose, they are mentally not in the game


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

dogs looking good


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs continue to run the ball straight up the middle.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think Bama’s weak schedule is showing why there stats were so inflated this year...


This right here making me lol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

walukabuck said:


> refs have taken over in that one



Thanks.  I haven't made time to change the channel.  UCF 2nd string QB not doing too bad.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Run clock! Stupid clock! LOL


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

You would think our line could get the count right.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

mizuno24jad said:


> Weak schedule?? They throttled LSU who killed Georgia!!! Bama has been hearing all weak about how they can make the playoffs even if they lose, they are mentally not in the game



Just keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better but facts are facts. Look up their SOS..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Nauta!!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Nauta goes for a long catch & run as Fromm hits him well. 




> (10:03 - 3rd) Jake Fromm pass complete to Isaac Nauta for 55 yds to the Alab 20 for a 1ST down


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Nauta!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

HEY! Put Fields in!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

What a play.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> They should still put Fields in!
> Where are the idjits that were crying for Fields on here after 1 loss?
> 
> Anyone ready for Fields yet? was that silly thread.
> ...


I will not say anything about Fromm again!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Nauta!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

Dr Fromm performing some impressive surgery this evening


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

poohbear said:


> I will not say anything about Fromm again!


Lol


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on pts baby


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

31 14

A LOT OF FOOTBALL LEFT


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 1, 2018)

Fromm got hot. Can't defend that.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang it!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 1, 2018)

That was RARE


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang. No good.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Missed! No bueno.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Hot Rod?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Come D. Hold em here.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 1, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> 31 14
> 
> A LOT OF FOOTBALL LEFT


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Let’s go D!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Ouch! So close. 




> (8:20 - 3rd) Rodrigo Blankenship 30 yd FG MISSED


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang we need all the points we can get


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

That is how we end up losing games. What a time for Hot Rod to blow a chip shot. That is the biggest field goal he will ever miss. And I am mad.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Aw, seriously? Goggles is money. Good grief!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

No worries my sport forum brothers! Dawgs offense hungry hungry hungry!!! Eat Dawgs! Eat!!!!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Did he have his Rec Specs on? Come on Rodrigo! You need every single point to beat these guys!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Hope that don’t come back to bite us, boys. Good grief.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

When we move the ball that far down the field we have to score.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 1, 2018)

That miss will come back and haunt you.  Mark my words.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

dixiecutter said:


>


??? Called it and he missed. Have another.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on D


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Hope that don’t come back to bite us, boys. Good grief.



I think it might.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

GATA DEFENSE!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Ouch!  Big catch for Bama.




> (7:37 - 3rd) Tua Tagovailoa pass complete to Jaylen Waddle for 23 yds to the Alab 45 for a 1ST down


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Dad gum. We gotta get after them


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Let's go,  D!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Let's go,  D!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Fumble!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Man we needed that fumble


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Ball is not bouncing our way.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

No way!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Rough penalty on Dawgs D.



> (6:55 - 3rd) Tagovailoa, Tua pass incomplete to Smith, DeVonta, PENALTY GEORGIA pass interference (Stokes, Eric) 15 yards to the GEORGIA28, NO PLAY, 1ST DOWN ALABAMA.





But UGA D INT!!!
Hungry Dawgs taking the ball the other way. 



> (6:48 - 3rd) Tua Tagovailoa pass intercepted J.R. Reed return for no gain to the Geo 3


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Bull doo doo!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Interception!!!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Let’s go!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah baby!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh baby!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

INT


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Reed!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Go D!. 2nd int in the red zone!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

INT DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Interception


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

2 picks on TUA!


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

Ya man


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Im feeling a 50 Yd run


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Wow


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Real Deal keeping them feet moving


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> 2 picks on TUA!


Isn't that the 3rd


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Bad spot.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang just short


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

We need you again D let’s go!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Excellent punt.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Good Punt. Now lets get another TO.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on D hunker down one more time!


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

Hold em back


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)

There we go!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama's Waddle burns us again for a long one.

OMG! 




> (3:02 - 3rd) Tua Tagovailoa pass complete to Jaylen Waddle for 51 yds for a TD


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ouch.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

I was afraid of that. That is why that FG was important.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

It won't be easy!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Good score Bama.  Y'all been flirting with that all night.


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

That was rough to watch.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

TD Bama. 28-21 DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

You know Bamer is gonna score at least two if not 3 more times. We got to score this drive.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs ain’t done!!! Eat Dawgs! Eat!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on O it's time to score another TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

A kick return for a TD would be nice here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2018)

GA needs to get aggressive


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Throw it. Fromm is hot.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Fromm had room to get the 1st down.  he has got to do better than that.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Crap! He had him.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Chaney messing up!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

We are not playing like we did in the first half.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Well dawg fans here it comes.  The 4th quarter. This is where Alabama wins it


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on D hunker Down


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

BTW, UCF takes lead over Memphis with 2nd string QB, 42-41 in 4th Qtr.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Going down hill now.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

This is where the cheese gets to bindin.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

This game is feeling so much like last years.  UGA gets ahead and slows down and Bama comes back.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on guys


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Now there was a missed call on that punt. Bama s rusher tried to jump over the Georgia defender and flipped over him. That's a penalty


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

come on D!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Who ever has the ball last wins it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

You cant let Tua stand back there for 10 seconds and expect to slow their passing game.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Needed that FG


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Now there was a missed call on that punt. Bama s rusher tried to jump over the Georgia defender and flipped over him. That's a penalty


I was about to ask when that call was changed to being allowed.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Not getting pressure on Tua.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Now there was a missed call on that punt. Bama s rusher tried to jump over the Georgia defender and flipped over him. That's a penalty



And then on the Ruggs completion, the OL had his hands to the face of the DL and that should have 15 yards.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Where is our pass rush .... We need to be all over tua


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Now there was a missed call on that punt. Bama s rusher tried to jump over the Georgia defender and flipped over him. That's a penalty




No worries, they'll catch it next time around..?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Time to see what each team is made of in 4th Qtr. 

Gut check time.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> I was about to ask when that call was changed to being allowed.




It’s allowed if you’re Bama....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Now there was a missed call on that punt. Bama s rusher tried to jump over the Georgia defender and flipped over him. That's a penalty



That's not a penalty that's an investment


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> I was about to ask when that call was changed to being allowed.


It's not allowed. It's for the safety of the rusher


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Come one Dawgs, Hunker Down!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Good job, D!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawgs D in Tua's face where we want 'em.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Great D to start the 4th qtr.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

yeah!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Tuna got smoked! Dang!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Need a score


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

We need a TD this time!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Now lets quit messing around and score a TD.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Where is our pass rush .... We need to be all over tua


Right there. He's been getting rid of the ball quicker. Need the DB's to play better to get a pass rush


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Tua is a tuff kid. You can tell he’s in a lot of pain and trying to play through it.


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

Time to bring it home


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

Great game. Good offense and defensive play by both teams.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

21-28 dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Gotta have points this time.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> It’s allowed if you’re Bama....


Kinda like how Jordan use to always get an extra step.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

A long scoring TD drive would be nice for us right about now.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

He hit him out of bounds!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Where’s the flag?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Late hit!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

That was a late hit out of bounds


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

HE was out of bounds and bama player hit him. No flag


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Cheap shot


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Storm has satellite out. Keep us posted.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang. I'm starting to think like y'all


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Ridley!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Ryan Ridley?  Really Gary?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Why not a short pass to Nauta for e yards.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Dang. I'm starting to think like y'all



If you watch enough Alabama games you'll see it's not a joke 



lbzdually said:


> Ryan Ridley?  Really Gary?



HEs drunk


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

UGA is flat, and Bama is not going to be held scoreless for long.  I have that same feeling that I had at the start of the 2nd half of the NCG.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Ball has not bounced our way one time today. We gonna have to win without the Football Gods.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Leaving them in the game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2018)

Repeat of last year I’m afraid!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

D needs to keep getting 3 and outs.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

We win boys!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Ball has not bounced our way one time today. We gonna have to win without the Football Gods.


Theres no such thing. You go out and beat your man or you dont.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Let's go D hold


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Cant expect the D to keep stopping them.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

HUNKER DOWN D!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Cant stop their passing game.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> Repeat of last year I’m afraid!



I'm sick to my stomach.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Get to tua


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Tua  is hurting.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

That hurt.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Tua  is hurting.


You don’t say.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)

Yep, it’s on Jalen now.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Ouch!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

That’s a big man that stepped on his ankle.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Hope Tua will be okay.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Take em down, Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Dawg D rising up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Hunker down, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Hope he gets better by the playoffs.  Dawgs need to get some pressure on Hurts.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

My god why can’t they call holding!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Got to pick up the pass rush.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Get a stop on 3rd down!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah baby!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Son of a gun


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

What are our DB’s doing?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Game if they score.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

How is a man that wide open. Gonna choke again. Unreal.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Is Hurts going to beat us?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

UGA's defensive backs other than Baker suck.  Hurts can even beat you if you don't guard your man.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Can’t let Hurts make those plays!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Dawg D rising up.



Like the Falcons need to do. 

Ridley brothers, rock.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Hurts gonna beat us this time!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang it! Dawgs are killing me right now. Come on Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

I am about ready to turn it off. How can you go to playing that good to playing that bad.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Fumble please Dawgs and get on it!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> I'm sick to my stomach.


Me too


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Well this is playing out just like I said it would


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Roll Tide!



lol they coming out now lol


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

GATA DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on D stop them.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Maybe the dawgs get to play UCF this year in a bowl game


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

BTW, UCF ahead over Memphis, 56-41 with 2:29 left.

Sure would be nice to have that last FG back for a score. 

Time for UGA D to tighten up right about now.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on D hunker down


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I am about ready to turn it off. How can you go to playing that good to playing that bad.




It seems like every Georgia based team always comes up just a little short. they seem to be jinxed.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> lol they coming out now lol



I noticed that. Where have they been all game?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

Man, y’all give up easy.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I noticed that. Where have they been all game?



On suicide watch at the jail


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

C’mon Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Hunker Down


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Nerve racking


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Crap


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama TD!

Nooooooooooooo!

Jaylen Hurts bringing some payback. 




> (5:19 - 4th) Jalen Hurts pass complete to Jerry Jeudy for 10 yds for a TD


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Pitiful


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

wow


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Good bye Mel Tucker!


----------



## TomC (Dec 1, 2018)

You knew it was coming!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Ballgame. Dogs out played them most of the game, but never go the break we needed.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Time to find out what Fromm is made of.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

It's like watching a train heading towards tracks that are missing, you hope they will get stopped in time, but in your head, you know how it's going to play out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Doo doo! TD Bama all tied at 28


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Alright boys come out and score a TD.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

In fact I dont think we even got 1 break all day.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)

Off the beer, goin to brown likker!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2018)

31-28 bama


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

well, GA gets the ball back, and hopefully Fromm can make some magic.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

He got rid of the nappy dreds, that's the difference!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Time to find out what Fromm is made of.



Bama will blitz and play press coverage.  If the line can protect him, then some long throws should be open.  If not, sack or interception.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 1, 2018)

Look out pups!
Now we have a game on!


----------



## mizuno24jad (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Just keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better but facts are facts. Look up their SOS..



 I did look it up, UGA number 3 Bama number 5 sos, basically no difference, please know what you’re talking about before you begin talking


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> Off the beer, goin to brown likker!


Just switched myself.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

And the ghost of mark richt arises from the field...


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Look out pups!
> Now we have a game on!


Go back to your goofy Falcons...


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama has enough lucky charms in their hiney to feed Africa! Good gracious, rise up and beat these cornbread eating fools.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Fields? Are you kidding me?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Swift brings a needed long one. 




> (4:33 - 4th) Jake Fromm pass complete to D'Andre Swift for 26 yds to the Alab 49 for a 1ST down


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Why in the good Lords name above is Feilds in the game


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

What a throw!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

What a throw and catch.  Need 7 here and eat that clock.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Rodrigo is gonna get a do over for the win.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

We gotta score!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama has enough lucky charms in their hiney to feed Africa! Good gracious, rise up and beat these cornbread eating fools.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


What’s wrong with cornbread?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

*I believe*!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on D!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh well.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

WTH


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Stupid!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

What was that?


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

idiots


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

So stupid!!!!!


----------



## TomC (Dec 1, 2018)

StupidIST call I've ever seen!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

What the what???!!!

Another rookie coaching mistake.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Kirby and Fields just lost UGA the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks for handing it to them Kirby. STUPID.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 1, 2018)

tcward said:


> Go back to your goofy Falcons...



Nahh

I'll just watch a home team LOSE
right here.

U just lost on downs!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

that was stupid


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Idiots!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

That was dumb. A desperate move that wasn’t necessary.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

How stupid.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

The fake punt just now was kirbys pooch kick


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

And again why is Feilds in the game and why are we trying stupid trick plays


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh my god Richt is coaching


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

What in the ?! Just give it to them. Pathetic! CHoke!!!!


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2018)

Stupid


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 1, 2018)

We  need a turnover


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Hunker down you guys. Hunker down!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2018)

That was the stupidest play I have ever seen!!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 1, 2018)

The most bone head play call ever!


----------



## kingfish (Dec 1, 2018)

That hurt


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2018)

That was stupid


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama gets another break.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Game over.  What a stupid play call.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

Rodrigo looking for a hole to hide in.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

We have 0 pass defense.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 1, 2018)

I guarantee you when Saban fist bumped Jalen he said "this is why you stayed"


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Can we send a uhaul to Athens for Mel Tucker?


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Defense is lost. Turn out the lights when you leave.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Hurts burns UGA again with another TD!

OMG!!!




> (1:04 - 4th) Jalen Hurts run for 15 yds for a TD


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Fire Kirby!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Game over boys. It’s been a good season.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

Y’all get the ball with a minute left.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2018)

Ga deserves to loose!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Game boys.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey, the Falcons would be proud.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 1, 2018)

Same old GA....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Kirby needs to apologize to his players. What a joke!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

TD Bama. 35-28 BAMA

WHAT A CROCK!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2018)

Stupid stupid stupid. Did Richt call that call in


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

May as well put Fields in now since were being stupid


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 1, 2018)

4 and 11 call one of the worst calls in Georgia football history


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Worst call ever in UGA history.


----------



## Mike 65 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ga teams can’t play when they’re ahead. Plain and simple. 
They must be trying out for the falcons!


----------



## hopper (Dec 1, 2018)

Dejavvu


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Sad


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

More Mentor teaching Kirby life lessons in football with a secret weapon backup Bama QB.

Oh, Lord, say it isn't so. 

Missed FG would not even help now.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Hunter922 said:


> Same old GA....


I told slayer some things never change but he didn't believe me


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Time to rise up and tie it up here. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2018)

Just got to go for broke now


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)

My blood pressure meds aren’t doin carp tonight.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

His arm was going forward.


----------



## dank1296 (Dec 1, 2018)

Think Gary Danielson and Nick Saban love to spoon


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

They need to investigate Kirby for taking money from Saban to make a call that threw the game.

Pathetic.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Should have been personal foul because he got hit in the head.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Arm was coming forward. Danielson should shut up.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Face mask don't get called but they review the pass


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

probably a fumble big break for UGA


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2018)

Ref working on kids education at Alabama


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

Kirby trying to get into FG range


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

C’mon let’s go Dawgs!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Kirby making Richt proud.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Cant win the big one.


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2018)

This one is on Kirby bottom line. Great game Bama. Congrats!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

should have pass interference.  He was being held down to keep from jumping.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Pass interference but it’s Bama so you know...


----------



## Dutch (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks Kirby...you just turned onto Mark Richt 2.0...I guess you cant stand the idea of you mentor and buddy Saban losing. Go back to Alabama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2018)

Need a miracle


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

We took our foot off the gas a d that's the difference


----------



## EJC (Dec 1, 2018)

Pass interferences?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Next year.....


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Forget the beer and brown liquor. I need a doob after that. Sickening.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 1, 2018)

Horrible


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2018)

Good night Irene!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Assuming Camarada just kicked in the endzone and the ball went out to the 20, that gave Bama 30 free yards.  Loss is squarely on Kirby.  Goodbye final four, goodbye SEC championship.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

ballgame wow! classic


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Congrats Bama.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)

What a game!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

Kirby may have just gift wrapped a NC ring for Butch Davis


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Jaylen Hurts makes legend status at Bama with the win.

Mentor Saban teaches Kirby more trainee life lessons. 

Good game & Congrats to Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Coaching lost that game!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

No shame in that one. Great game


----------



## alphachief (Dec 1, 2018)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Next year.....



The manta for the Bulldogs and us delusional fans.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Coaching lost that game!


Yep


----------



## srb (Dec 1, 2018)

#greatcallkirby


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Pass interference but it’s Bama so you know...



Yes it was clear PI. Has his shirt with one hand and the other hand wrapped around him. That would have been called on anybody else.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

Well back to the all famous Dawg fan saying! Wait till next year!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

great game dawgs.


----------



## TomC (Dec 1, 2018)

Jalen Hurts is a CLASS ACT. Happy for him regardless of the most IDIOTIC PLAY CALL in history!


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Yes it was clear PI. Has his shirt with one hand and the other hand wrapped around him. That would have been called on anybody else.





KyDawg said:


> Yes it was clear PI. Has his shirt with one hand and the other hand wrapped around him. That would have been called on anybody else.


never called in that spot of a game. no foul


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

I still think we out played them. I think we are better than I gave credit for.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

but you lost. roll tide


----------



## stikslinger (Dec 1, 2018)

Needed that missed fg


----------



## srb (Dec 1, 2018)

#nextyearga


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Congrats Bama! That was a heck of a game. As long as we made Saban soil his britches, i’m good..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

walukabuck said:


> never called in that spot of a game. no foul



I bet that Missouri would disagree with you on that.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 1, 2018)

I love my Dawgs!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

One thing you can say about the other team that loses in that stadium on Sunday is that they dont get beat by the backup after a 28 pt lead.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2018)

I don’t mind if the game is lost on the field but the refs controlled the outcome. Two great teams playing their hearts out and the refs sucking it up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2018)

What....a....game.
Tip of the hat to the Dawgs on an outstanding team and gameplan. They punched us in the mouth for 3.5 quarters.
Roll Tide.


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2018)

This is why you need a QB that can scramble. We had two QB's figured out two years in a row and physical ability won out.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

It’s a 4 quarter game. That goes for players and coaches. I’m not disappointed in the effort by the players. I’m disappointed in Kirby. He lost it in the 2nd half. Kick the ball as deep as you can and give your Defense the longest field you can.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

I think my prediction of Bama Clemson still looks good right?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Congrats Bama! That was a heck of a game. As long as we made Saban soil his britches, i’m good..


Soil his britches? That soil is gold or another 5*


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

trad bow said:


> I don’t mind if the game is lost on the field but the refs controlled the outcome. Two great teams playing their hearts out and the refs sucking it up.


nope hang it on kirby


KyDawg said:


> I bet that Missouri would disagree with you on that.


true ok once every 100 years


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

Good game Bammers and congrats on the W. You whipped us the second half plain and simple.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Disappointing no score & no TD for UGA in 4th Qtr. to finish or tie the game.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

walukabuck said:


> never called against Bama in that spot of a game. no foul



Fixed it for you....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)

Heck of game, Dawgs are tough!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Dec 1, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> I think my prediction of Bama Clemson still looks good right?



Yes.  You seem to know everything. You are amazing. You should post here more , if that’s possible


----------



## Big7 (Dec 1, 2018)

TOLD Y'ALL!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Fixed it for you....


Here goes the whining


----------



## kingfish (Dec 1, 2018)

Great game Dawgs.  Nothing to be ashamed of.  Gave Bama all they could handle.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2018)

We punched that OL Bully Bama. in the mouth but it just wouldn't enough. But they played good better than I thought. good Luck Bammers


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Dutch said:


> The manta for the Bulldogs and us delusional fans.View attachment 951514



In other words Georgia is a better team than Bamer and the only way they could possibly beat us was to Choke.

I know Tua choked twice in the Red zone throwing interceptions.


----------



## Duff (Dec 1, 2018)

Hurts was the man. Heck of a game. Grats bammers!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Here goes the whining




Not whining at all. I said congrats Bama. No one play should make a game but even you can admit that was PI.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

If they are #1 we can be no lower than #2.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 1, 2018)

Great game on both sides.  I'd rather have had an earthquake open up and swallow the stadium than to see either of these teams win.  But as I watched the game,  I found myself rooting for Bama. Guess living here and all my friends being Ga fans, I just couldn't hack it.  

For the record.  The mvp should have went to Hurts. What a load


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Just like last year it comes down to the end. We have played them better than anybody this year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 1, 2018)

Go Clemson?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

I don't want to hear any whining about the referees in this game


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

And dont say luck did not play a big part in this game. The fumble at the goal line TD was nothing more than pure luck.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If they are #1 we can be no lower than #2.



We will not make the final four. The committee will not let two SEC teams in this year. We had our shot and came up short.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

The dogs played a very good game somebody had to win somebody had to lose.


----------



## PaDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Please let Justin Fields transfer and somebody investigate Kirby.  He's either on the Ala payroll or he's a crook.  He's stealing money from UGA and us fans.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> I don't want to hear any whining about the referees in this game



I bet you dont.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Dec 1, 2018)

1. We had to play almost perfect and missing that field goal cost us big time.
2. Fake punt was idiotic.  Terrible coaching mistake.
3. Needed that pass interference call.
4. Time to end the Justin Fields experiement.  I haven,t see the stats, but I'd guess he carried the ball 7 times for about 7 yards.  If he wants to transfer, fine, but Fromm is the QB.  All of Fields time at QB were wasted plays.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

I said it a few times already Charlie Georgia played a good game


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2018)

If Jim Chaney called that fake punt and if I was Kirby Smart I would walk off the field and punch him in the mouth!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

It played out EXACTLY like I told y'all I thought would


----------



## PaDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I bet you dont.


No kidding, they won't call anything if it might cause Bama to lose!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> We will not make the final four. The committee will not let two SEC teams in this year.



That’s a dang shame! It would be a heck of a show!


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 1, 2018)

Didn't have a Dog in this fight as I am a big Fort valley state fan, but Georgia played em like a champ. Smart has explaining to do. Team did not deserve to go down like that


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

fromm is a good qb


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

The dogs are definitely the third best team in the SEC


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

With Oklahoma's win today, do they take 4th place ranking away from UGA for the NC playoffs??? 

Georgia had a good 1st Half & hung tough in 3rd Qtr.


----------



## PaDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

walukabuck said:


> Smart has explaining to do. Team did not deserve to go down like that



This times 100!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> With Oklahoma's win today, do they take 4th place ranking away from UGA for the NC playoffs???


yep. no 2 loss team will get in.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. no 2 loss team will get in.



Yes, Sir, it's what I expect, too.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> It played out EXACTLY like I told y'all I thought would


Last 4 min. Been like that for 4 years. Go Tigers!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Danielson probably just said the smartest thing I think I’ve ever heard him say.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

UGA is a top 4 team


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2018)

Two top teams in the country. I guess it’s Ga’s turn to play UCF.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> UGA is a top 4 team




Too bad the committee ain’t going to see it that way.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

Wonder if UCF with their 12-0 record will finish ahead of UGA & Michigan in the rankings, & wonder where UCF will be in the next rankings.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> but you lost. roll tide



No kidding, really?  I thought the team with less points won.  Thank you for pointing out 35 is more than 28.


Throwback said:


> It played out EXACTLY like I told y'all I thought would



I knew  it when Kirby started trying to get Fields in, even though Fromm was playing lights out.  Just sick about this, same way I was about the NCG.  UGA would have been 3 and maybe Bama 4, with a chance of them playing in the Championship again.  UGA has the talent to play with Bama not the coaching, but maybe Kirby can improve.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 1, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Not whining at all. I said congrats Bama. No one play should make a game but even you can admit that was PI.


Non biased opinion here,  but if your talking about right there at the end,  where the defender wrapped his arms around the torso of the dawg wr. I thought it was too at first,  but after the replay,  I believed he thought about it,  but didn't commit to the hold.  It was very close though and it could have been argued either way.  There is a ton of plays, in every game, that penalties go unnoticed,  or not called.  It's not just Ga vs Bama, or in Bamas favor. I see it every week. But I understand your frustration


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> The dogs are definitely the third best team in the SEC


I have to say 2nd best. They will be no match against clemson.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Congratulations Bammers.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 1, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder if UCF with their 12-0 record will finish ahead of UGA & Michigan in the rankings.


Ga shouldn't drop but 1spot and they may not even drop that.  I agree,  today they looked like one of the best in the country and should be in the playoffs, but a rematch is kinda meh. Kinda like the LSU bama crap. And bama in the NC game last year.  If you can't win your conference,  you shouldn't be in the playoffs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2018)

PaDawg said:


> Please let Justin Fields transfer and somebody investigate Kirby.  He's either on the Ala payroll or he's a crook.  He's stealing money from UGA and us fans.


I had a friend I talked to after the game and said the same thing, nobody would have called that fake punt and put Bama that close to FG in a tie game!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Curious how it would’ve finished had we not wasted the five snaps that Fields took. I have no doubt that Fields will be a great QB but, sticking him in the way they’ve done all season long and tonight was just poor coaching in my opinion.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2018)

I will be pulling for Clemson all the way!!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 1, 2018)

Great Game , Bama was sure messing up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2018)

Good game Dawgs. Hold yalls heads up


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 1, 2018)

38 years and counting.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Duff said:


> Yes.  You seem to know everything. You are amazing. You should post here more , if that’s possible




Want some french cries with your whaaamburger?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 1, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> I will be pulling for Clemson all the way!!


Clemson has beat Bama when did Georgia last do that? It’s been like 4000 days or something like that.Roll Tide.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 1, 2018)

Great game by both.. but.. As said before the missed field goal hurt. The fake punt is one of the worst calls at that time in the game that I have ever seen. All of J. Fields plays were wasted plays. You can't beat good teams with these mistakes and you sure won't beat Bama with those mistakes. Kirby should have to answer some difficult questions.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Kirby Dumb tonite


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama is still the best! Good game Bama!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2018)

The play of the game wasn’t Hurts running for TD it was that fake punt call


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 1, 2018)

Hunter922 said:


> Great game by both.. but.. As said before the missed field goal hurt. The fake punt is one of the worst calls at that time in the game that I have ever seen. All of J. Fields plays were wasted plays. You can't beat good teams with these mistakes and you sure won't beat Bama with those mistakes. Kirby should have to answer some difficult questions.


The Field Goal cost Georgia big. Georgia had Bama beat


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 1, 2018)

Pretty cool story for Jalen after showing his loyalty.  And after handling all that last year like an adult.

Great game.  Bama still the jama but UGA will win every year after Saban is done.  Dawgs in a good place.

Send Fields to FSU please.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## 4HAND (Dec 1, 2018)

Bama didn't seem to have their A-game on until Hurts went in.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> 38 years and counting.


Go sit on a bike with no seat. You classless moderator. Oh and Go Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

PaDawg said:


> Please let Justin Fields transfer and somebody investigate Kirby.  He's either on the Ala payroll or he's a crook.  He's stealing money from UGA and us fans.


I think he smoked the weeds at half time


----------



## Duff (Dec 1, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Want some french cries with your whaaamburger?


. Lol




someguyintraffic said:


> Kirby Dumb tonite


  Yes he was


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Goofy news girl says yaaay ?!
Said everyone likes this kind of football and shes a huge UGA fan.

Yeah its great football if you like watching your coach that was brought in to beat Saban hand him the game on a platter.

4th and 11 Bama never went into punt formation, left D on field and Smart calls Fields number. Worse than Falcons SB blunder hands down.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 1, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> The play of the game wasn’t Hurts running for TD it was that fake punt call


No, the play of the game was when they hurt the starting Q.B. You NEVER want to do that, everything you've planed and practiced for is to beat him. If the back up is some soph. with very little play time, then you've got a chance. BUT, when the back up is a #1 just about any where and you take out the starter, you just messed in your kit.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Pretty cool story for Jalen after showing his loyalty.  And after handling all that last year like an adult.
> 
> Great game.  Bama still the jama but UGA will win every year after Saban is done.  Dawgs in a good place.
> 
> Send Fields to FSU please.




Yep his stock just tripled.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> And dont say luck did not play a big part in this game. The fumble at the goal line TD was nothing more than pure luck.


but it was a td


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> That’s a dang shame! It would be a heck of a show!


Why would you want to watch it again. Once was enough for me. The dawgs had there shot and Kirby blew it for them


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> 38 years and counting.


39 years as of jan 1


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> And dont say luck did not play a big part in this game. The fumble at the goal line TD was nothing more than pure luck.


Ya'll got lucky when Bama played their worst game of the year. Seems like they've been luckier every since Kirby left


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> but it was a td



You need to tell him excuses dont matter. You win or lose period, and Kirby lost it.

Never claim luck or bad breaks or refs, makes you look like a sore loser.

If KYD wants to blame something blame our HC.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 1, 2018)

he says this “Hurts”


----------



## Duff (Dec 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ga shouldn't drop but 1spot and they may not even drop that.  I agree,  today they looked like one of the best in the country and should be in the playoffs, but a rematch is kinda meh. Kinda like the LSU bama crap. And bama in the NC game last year.  If you can't win your conference,  you shouldn't be in the playoffs


So, ND should be where?  Dumb. I’m a dawg fan, but dawgs  have 2 losses and I have no problem if they are left out. But, if I was tOSU or OK, I’d be ****ed. Level the field or get out. Join a conference or get out


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 1, 2018)

Duff said:


> So, ND should be where?  Dumb. I’m a dawg fan, but dawgs  have 2 losses and I have no problem if they are left out. But, if I was tOSU or OK, I’d be ****ed. Level the field or get out. Join a conference or get out




Bama Clemson ND OH St


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Okie should be in over tOsu.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 1, 2018)

I’d be ok seeing UGA in playoffs.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 1, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Okie should be in over tOsu.



Not even a question.  They lost to Purdue.  Not a discussion.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 1, 2018)

Man, that was another tough loss to Bama.  Gonna take a little while to get over that.  I doubt we make the playoff.

Congrats to the winners, especially Jalen Hurts.  That was the performance they needed.  They delivered when they had to.

That fake punt will haunt us for a while.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Not even a question.  They lost to Purdue.  Not a discussion.



And are playing the mighty Nwest. For the championship. Everyone knows Nwest. Is a powerhouse!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2018)

PaDawg said:


> Please let Justin Fields transfer and somebody investigate Kirby.  He's either on the Ala payroll or he's a crook.  He's stealing money from UGA and us fans.



Ga has a top tier coach that's still young and now all of a sudden alot of fans are dogging him. If not for Kirby Uga would've been at home watching Uf or Ky taking a beating.

Had Ga converted that fake he'd be a genius!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 1, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ga has a top tier coach that's still young and now all of a sudden alot of fans are dogging him. If not for Kirby Uga would've been at home watching Uf or Ky taking a beating.
> 
> Had Ga converted that fake he'd be a genius!



Amen


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ga has a top tier coach that's still young and now all of a sudden alot of fans are dogging him. If not for Kirby Uga would've been at home watching Uf or Ky taking a beating.
> 
> Had Ga converted that fake he'd be a genius!



Preach it my Noles homeskillet.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2018)

What bothered me about the fake punt was bammy never bit and had their punt team in, instead leaving their defense in there to easily snuff a poorly designed play.


----------



## weagle (Dec 1, 2018)

Great game by two great teams.  I thought the dogs would win, and I still think they would have won if bama's O lineman doesn't step on Tua's foot and force a QB change.  No way Saban goes with Hurts if Tua can play, and no way Tua was going to win that game.  

It's really a great story with Hurts hanging in there and being a team player and then when he's needed, comes in to bring home the championship.  I'm proud for him.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

weagle said:


> Great game by two great teams.  I thought the dogs would win, and I still think they would have won if bama's O lineman doesn't step on Tua's foot and force a QB change.  No way Saban goes with Hurts if Tua can play, and no way Tua was going to win that game.
> 
> It's really a great story with Hurts hanging in there and being a team player and then when he's needed, comes in to bring home the championship.  I'm proud for him.



Yep. Jalen Hurts won that game for Bama. You got to admire his grit and determination. He came in like Mr. Cool Breeze and took it to the house.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 1, 2018)

Congrats to Bama. UGA had it sealed up but feels like they played “not to lose” vs “TO WIN WITH FOOT ON THE THROAT”. GO DAWGS in ‘19!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

Last time I cried like this, the Fat Boys had broken up. 

Keep ya heads up, Dawgs! We’re definitely headed in the right direction. It’s disappointing for sure, but we should still get a nice bowl game. 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2018)

That was the 2019 NC
Or did we just lose 2 in 2018 ?
I’m stunned ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

The pl


PaDawg said:


> Please let Justin Fields transfer and somebody investigate Kirby.  He's either on the Ala payroll or he's a crook.  He's stealing money from UGA and us fans.


The play call was dumb but this post is even dumber. Refs on Payroll and now Kirby too?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

I cannot believe my ears. Herbstreit just said UGA should jump ND and stay in the playoffs because he thinks they’re better than Ohio and Okie even if both of them are conference champs. Never thought I’d hear Herbstreit give us props.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

Probabl


Silver Britches said:


> Last time I cried like this, the Fat Boys had broken up.
> 
> Keep ya heads up, Dawgs! We’re definitely headed in the right direction. It’s disappointing for sure, but we should still get a nice bowl game.
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


Probably UCF and I hope y’all destroy them


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Isn’t the job of the committee to put the four best teams in the playoffs regardless? I’m glad I’m not on that committee. There’s gonna be some butt hurt people regardless of how it plays out. I mean I understand we didn’t win our championship but I have to agree that I think we are better than both Ohio and Okie but I’m a homer I guess.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Probabl
> 
> Probably UCF and I hope y’all destroy them


Thanks brother. Hope Tua makes a speedy recovery. Dude is a baller and would get my vote for heisman, even though he was off tonight. You can’t help but like that joker.

And yes, I actually would love to play UCf. It may very well happen.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 1, 2018)

Okie gets in, OSU and UGA in a bowl together.

Tua is better than most NFL qbs.  He’s unique.  Props to Jalen’s icelike demeanor - it’s his best talent.

AL had the poopy drops, Tua wasn’t as off as it looked.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 1, 2018)

Did anyone else think that was a fumble and not an incomplete pass on the last drive? It was close either way.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 1, 2018)

It’s mostly jealousy but I’m really starting to hate Alabama....With all due respect of course


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 1, 2018)

Saban leaving his D in on the punt was pure preparation for on the spot situational ball - and that’s where he separates his teams from others.  It’s a machine.  His teams never get too high or low.  Love him or hate him, he’s truly the greatest imo, and he’s doing it in today’s game, CFB has never been this competitive. Let’s not forget Bear Bryant didn’t have a limit on scholarships or the NCAA throat hold like there is now.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> It’s mostly jealousy but I’m really starting to hate Alabama....With all due respect of course


Having your heart ripped out two years in a row by the same team will do that


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Did anyone else think that was a fumble and not an incomplete pass on the last drive? It was close either way.


Incomplete pass.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 1, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Incomplete pass.



Eh... I guess bc it was called that way.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Eh... I guess bc it was called that way.


It was close but he seemed to have enough on the ball to push it forward


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

That place and this forum would have come unhinged if they would have called that a fumble


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 1, 2018)

Kirby speaking strongly.  Agree with most.... 


http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...ge-football-playoff-loss-alabama-crimson-tide


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ga shouldn't drop but 1spot and they may not even drop that.  I agree,  today they looked like one of the best in the country and should be in the playoffs, but a rematch is kinda meh. Kinda like the LSU bama crap. And bama in the NC game last year.  If you can't win your conference,  you shouldn't be in the playoffs



Yep, probably so.  I know what you mean.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2018)

what got me was they reviewed the pass or fumble on Fromm with the defenders fingers in his face mask that would have given us 1st and 15 but oh well we move on to next year


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

Georgia is a 2 loss team now 
Didn't Ohio state get excluded last year or the year before because they were a 2 loss team?


----------



## mizuno24jad (Dec 1, 2018)

As a bama fan, I am just extremely happy for Jalen hurts, although I think tua is a better day qb, Jalen has been such a class act and a MAN and not a punk in the past two years,


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Georgia is a 2 loss team now
> Didn't Ohio state get excluded last year or the year before because they were a 2 loss team?


That beat down from my favorite big ten team hurt osu last year. If LSU remains high it will help Georgia’s chances.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 1, 2018)

I saw the two best teams in the nation play tonight. Dawgs have nothing to be ashamed of. Two things that helped Bama was the missed field goal and the fake punt. As much as Bama was messing up I’m very surprised that Georgia was not able to capitalize on these Bama failures. The interceptions and the dropped passes which made Bama turn the ball over should have put Bama way behind. Bama did not get their head in the game until the fourth quarter. This year Georgia prepared for Tua last year it was Jalen.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2018)

Bama has formulated the recipe for success against Uga. Put in the backup qb.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 2, 2018)

What a game it was! I was born in Alabama so I'm a born and bred Bama fan. Lots of family lived and still live in Georgia so I spent a lot of time here growing up before we moved here when I was 12 years old. I'm loyal so I'm a Braves, Falcons, Hawks, and United fan now I reckon. No professional teams in Alabama so these are the teams that I pull for. No doubt that the Dawgs are headed in the right direction and there are big things ahead. I believe that if Saban would have went to UGA instead of Bama that his record might even be better because of the recruits here and only Georgia Tech to recruit against in the state. I gotta pull for Emory Jones if he gets the starting quarterback job at Florida because he and my son played on the same AAU team in basketball for years and he's been a friend of my family for years. Not for Florida to win, only him to play well. Anyway, Go Dawgs. **** of future ahead


----------



## poohbear (Dec 2, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I saw the two best teams in the nation play tonight. Dawgs have nothing to be ashamed of. Two things that helped Bama was the missed field goal and the fake punt. As much as Bama was messing up I’m very surprised that Georgia was not able to capitalize on these Bama failures. The interceptions and the dropped passes which made Bama turn the ball over should have put Bama way behind. Bama did not get their head in the game until the fourth quarter. This year Georgia prepared for Tua last year it was Jalen.  Go Dawgs.


Agree I thought after Tua went out I thought we had abetter chance but I was wrong Georgia had a plan for TUa but nothing for Jalen


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> I cannot believe my ears. Herbstreit just said UGA should jump ND and stay in the playoffs because he thinks they’re better than Ohio and Okie even if both of them are conference champs. Never thought I’d hear Herbstreit give us props.


He also picked Michigan over tOSU last week. I think herbie is smoking the weeds to


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Okie gets in, OSU and UGA in a bowl together.
> 
> Tua is better than most NFL qbs.  He’s unique.  Props to Jalen’s icelike demeanor - it’s his best talent.
> 
> AL had the poopy drops, Tua wasn’t as off as it looked.


Better than most pro QB'syes. He was as bad as he looked


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 2, 2018)

If Blankenship hits the field goal and the stupid block in the back behind the play didn't happen..... well you know what they say about ifs and buts.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Better than most pro QB'syes. He was as bad as he looked



You with Urban in that osu should get in?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> You with Urban in that osu should get in?


Do what? Do I thinkthe bucks should be in the playoff? No. Oklahoma did what they needed to to get in. But your statement about tua is asinine


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> If Blankenship hits the field goal and the stupid block in the back behind the play didn't happen..... well you know what they say about ifs and buts.


Poor execution. I just read that fields was supposed to throw the ball on the fake punt. He should have executed the play and threw it. Bamer would have at least intercepted it for a little worse field position


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

After sleeping off the sting of the loss I over it. We had to play a perfect game to beat Bama and we had to match them in coaching. Saban watched his student ***** several key coaching decisions.  The fake punt hurt but the worse coaching came after our 3rd quarter td. Bama started containing the run game and our offense started to sputter. There are no moral victories. We got beat. If Kirby learns how to get the team and his staff to finish against Bama then we’ll be champions. It’s pretty obvious for Kirby to win it all he’ll have to beat Saban and his Tide. Only time will tell. My 12 year old nephew told me halftime that UGA would blow it in the 2nd half. Listen to the kids! They know.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> If Blankenship hits the field goal and the stupid block in the back behind the play didn't happen..... well you know what they say about ifs and buts.


Absolutely right. Make the FG and CKS doesn’t fake punt..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Saban’s Era is coming to an end..


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Great game,,,,I missed the fake punt play,,,,


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Do what? Do I thinkthe bucks should be in the playoff? No. Oklahoma did what they needed to to get in. But your statement about tua is asinine



Ha.


----------



## ribber (Dec 2, 2018)

Is there another sane person here who does not see Fields as the QB of the future? I've been hearing all the praise for him all season and I don't see it. Other than a pretty pass in the UMass game, he hasn't shown me anything. He plays timid IMO. 
If he is the best thing we got backing up Fromm, we're in trouble.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 2, 2018)

ribber said:


> Is there another sane person here who does not see Fields as the QB of the future? I've been hearing all the praise for him all season and I don't see it. Other than a pretty pass in the UMass game, he hasn't shown me anything. He plays timid IMO.
> If he is the best thing we got backing up Fromm, we're in trouble.


Give him some time, geez.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2018)

.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2018)

.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2018)

Since it has been pointed out in another thread that God Almighty hisself and sweet baby Jesus love Bama, I hope they let Nick Saban live forever.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2018)

Meanwhile the GATA sinks deeper into irrelevance.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Since it has been pointed out in another thread that God Almighty hisself and sweet baby Jesus love Bama, I hope they let Nick Saban live forever.


What’s been pointed out is Kirby’s scout team could run the triple option better than Paul Johnson. It’s also been pointed out that GT sucks


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

ribber said:


> Is there another sane person here who does not see Fields as the QB of the future? I've been hearing all the praise for him all season and I don't see it. Other than a pretty pass in the UMass game, he hasn't shown me anything. He plays timid IMO.
> If he is the best thing we got backing up Fromm, we're in trouble.


He panicked and choked on the fake punt.He was supposed to throw it.  If he had lobbed a 20-30 pass Bama would have intercepted. Would have been a much better outcome. Of course that play was doomed when fields lined up


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> View attachment 951554.


And slayer thinks this will change


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> What’s been pointed out is Kirby’s scout team could run the triple option better than Paul Johnson. It’s also been pointed out that GT sucks



What does Tech have to do with the conversation between us Bama fans and the choking Bulldogs' fans?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

Crap I forgot you are Bama fan now!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Crap I forgot you are Bama fan now!



Since his real team is a loser.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Crap I forgot you are Bama fan now!





elfiii said:


> Since his real team is a loser.



Alrighty then, I'm back with the Jackets and hoping for a victory in the Tim's Discount Beer, Lottery Tickets and Used Air Boat Parts Bowl in beautiful Clewiston, Florida.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Alrighty then, I'm back with the Jackets and hoping for a victory in the Tim's Discount Beer, Lottery Tickets and Used Air Boat Parts Bowl in beautiful Clewiston, Florida.





I do wish it had turned out better for the Jackets. CPJ made a good living with that "trick offense" of his. Any Dawg fan that says he didn't worry us is a liar.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> And dont say luck did not play a big part in this game. The fumble at the goal line TD was nothing more than pure luck.


No, that's called effort...sour grapes suit you


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 2, 2018)

Well that was an entertaining two hours reading this entire thread. And im sure the ga fans thought they had it in the bag from the get go but it was apparent that tua was hurt from the start.  That was a great game and the tua jalin story will live forever in bama lore.  ROLL TIDE.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> No, that's called effort...sour grapes suit you



I dont have any sour grapes, I predicted Bama would beat GA by several Touchdowns. I never thought it would be a game past the first qtr. I am tickled to death with a third year HC. CKS has probably had the most successful three season of any 1st time HC ever. But when an oblong football hits the ground, it takes some luck for it to bounce right back to the team that fumbled it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Gaducker said:


> Well that was an entertaining two hours reading this entire thread. And im sure the ga fans thought they had it in the bag from the get go but it was apparent that tua was hurt from the start.  That was a great game and the tua jalin story will live forever in bama lore.  ROLL TIDE.



Things like this post make me shake my head. The Dawgs have seen this Picture show before. Not one thought we had in the bag form the get go. Most of did not think we had it in the bag when we had a 14 point lead. We love our Dawgs but we have learned through the years to not take a lot of things for granted.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Alrighty then, I'm back with the Jackets and hoping for a victory in the Tim's Discount Beer, Lottery Tickets and Used Air Boat Parts Bowl in beautiful Clewiston, Florida.


I’ve been to that bowl game. The cheerleaders were scary.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> No, that's called effort...sour grapes suit you


Your wrong hot shot. It’s called coaching. The student couldn’t get his team to hang on for 4 quarters. The master could. There was no lack of effort from the UGA players. Sabans post game comments seem to back up what I just said. Better team won and coaching was the only difference maker. The 2nd half adjustments from the Bama coaching staff did it with a side of our offense coordinator and Kirby not being able to counter. If I punch you in the face I’m not going to wait on you to regain your composure I’m going to ground and pound you until someone pulls me off of you. That’s not effort that’s how my daddy taught me. Effort on the Bama and UGA team has been coached those that lack effort are processed out or watching from the bench. Go Dawgs for leaving it all on the field but coming up short. Again! ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 2, 2018)

The Dawgs are just like any team whos in Georgia they cannot pull off the big one, they always choke!
Kirby risked the SEC Championship on Fields who had what 8 yards the whole game, I would have been happier if Fromm had took a shot at the end zone!
That was one of the worst calls in college football!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> The Dawgs are just like any team whos in Georgia they cannot pull off the big one, they always choke!
> Kirby risked the SEC Championship on Fields who had what 8 yards the whole game, I would have been happier if Fromm had took a shot at the end zone!
> That was one of the worst calls in college football!!



You did a pretty good job on what has went on in the past, but the past is the past. All Georgia is doing now is look at a very bright future. CKS made a bad call, he will never forget that even if he wants too. Alabama was the better team, but we will reach the promise land. Give the man some time.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> You did a pretty good job on what has went on in the past, but the past is the past. All Georgia is doing now is look at a very bright future. CKS made a bad call, he will never forget that even if he wants too. Alabama was the better team, but we will reach the promise land. Give the man some time.


AGREE 100o/o it takes time to achieve greatness!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> AGREE 100o/o it takes time to achieve greatness!!



Took Saban 13 years.


----------



## Duff (Dec 2, 2018)

I guess I’m in the minority, but I don’t think the fake punt cost us the game. It was dumb, but not why we lost. Our knucklehead punter would have punted it into the end zone, just as he did every other time. We were not going to stop them either way. They would have scored with little to no time on the clock, rather than leave us a minute to work with.  Best case I guess, they miss a FG. 

 CKS, did exactly what he said, he mixed it up and it almost worked. My only gripe is playing Fields so much. After 3-4 times, Chaney should have figured out it wasn’t going to work. I did. Lol


Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Dec 2, 2018)

And for the ones that wanted the Dawgs to try to score at the end of the 1st half from our on 5– please.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m with you Duff. Tge fake was dumb but the 2nd half adjustments by the Bama coaching staff along with our coaching staff not having an answer. That’s what lost it. Not lack of effort etc. I hope Kirby did get all the Richt out of him with that play though....?


----------



## RollerCoaster (Dec 2, 2018)

Why do some of you refer to a team (you're not even a player) as "we" or "our"...?
It sounds silly.
I cannot resist posting this picture.


----------



## Duff (Dec 2, 2018)

RollerCoaster said:


> Why do some of you refer to a team (you're not even a player) as "we" or "our"...?
> It sounds silly.
> I cannot resist posting this picture. View attachment 951594




Good question. Idk.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2018)

In my case, “we” is the GatorNation which includes the team, alumni, fans, and student body.
I would imagine others that use “we” mean it in the same way.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2018)

RollerCoaster said:


> Why do some of you refer to a team (you're not even a player) as "we" or "our"...?
> It sounds silly.



Are you being obtuse? If not, see below:

Who is you favorite team? My(denoting ownership) favorite team is...
We(my favorite team and I) are playing today.
They(the opposing team) suck.
Our(the teams' and mine) QB is great.
It is easier to say "our QB is great" than to say "the Dallas Cowboys Football Club's QB is great".


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

Let’s just break it down this way. Without all the “WE” there wouldn’t be any college football. If every school was dependent on just alumni to support athletics there wouldn’t be any. So, to all those that try and spin it go pound sand and ride a bike without a seat! Go Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Alrighty then, I'm back with the Jackets and hoping for a victory in the Tim's Discount Beer, Lottery Tickets and Used Air Boat Parts Bowl in beautiful Clewiston, Florida.


I hear the weather is nice there that time of year


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Your wrong hot shot. It’s called coaching. The student couldn’t get his team to hang on for 4 quarters. The master could. There was no lack of effort from the UGA players. Sabans post game comments seem to back up what I just said. Better team won and coaching was the only difference maker. The 2nd half adjustments from the Bama coaching staff did it with a side of our offense coordinator and Kirby not being able to counter. If I punch you in the face I’m not going to wait on you to regain your composure I’m going to ground and pound you until someone pulls me off of you. That’s not effort that’s how my daddy taught me. Effort on the Bama and UGA team has been coached those that lack effort are processed out or watching from the bench. Go Dawgs for leaving it all on the field but coming up short. Again! ?


What's your malfunction? I never indicated that there was a lack of effort from the dawgs...simply that on that play, Jacob's recovered his own fumble through EFFORT...not luck as Ky asserted.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2018)

RollerCoaster said:


> Why do some of you refer to a team (you're not even a player) as "we" or "our"...?
> It sounds silly.
> I cannot resist posting this picture. View attachment 951594




Check this out. Nobody cares how it sounds to you.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Check this out. Nobody cares how it sounds to you.


I’m liking this elfiii!!!!! ?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> What's your malfunction? I never indicated that there was a lack of effort from the dawgs...simply that on that play, Jacob's recovered his own fumble through EFFORT...not luck as Ky asserted.


No malfunction. Just making sure we’re all in the same page....?


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2018)

I tip my hat to the Dawgs, they played great all night. Best game of the season for the dawgs, had BAMA rattled, but, to your point, that "champion" mentality instilled by Saban and staff showed through when the chips were stacked against them and they began to execute...and flip the pressure.
I absolutely believe that had UGA beaten LSU, then the committee would have selected them instead of OU... deservedly so.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> I tip my hat to the Dawgs, they played great all night. Best game of the season for the dawgs, had BAMA rattled, but, to your point, that "champion" mentality instilled by Saban and staff showed through when the chips were stacked against them and they began to execute...and flip the pressure.
> I absolutely believe that had UGA beaten LSU, then the committee would have selected them instead of OU... deservedly so.



You're 100% correct. We were in control of our destiny last night for 48 minutes. 12 minutes was the difference between us and the champions. They owned the 12 minutes that mattered, didn't make any mistakes and won the game.

"It takes a little bit more to be a champion".


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> I tip my hat to the Dawgs, they played great all night. Best game of the season for the dawgs, had BAMA rattled, but, to your point, that "champion" mentality instilled by Saban and staff showed through when the chips were stacked against them and they began to execute...and flip the pressure.
> I absolutely believe that had UGA beaten LSU, then the committee would have selected them instead of OU... deservedly so.


Yes sir. We are on the same page. ?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2018)

Georgia played better last night than I have seen in years. I will say it again the missed Field goal and that trick fake punt lost them the game. Bama luck showed up last night like it did last year in overtime. That luck will run out someday. I’m just glad Bama won and I don’t have any cousins in Georgia. Lol


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Georgia played better last night than I have seen in years. I will say it again the missed Field goal and that trick fake punt lost them the game. Bama luck showed up last night like it did last year in overtime. That luck will run out someday. I’m just glad Bama won and I don’t have any cousins in Georgia. Lol



Lots of people are hung up on the field goal and the trick punt. Neither play made the difference. Bama simply outplayed the Dawgs for the last 12 minutes of the game. Everything else is just yackin'.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Lots of people are hung up on the field goal and the trick punt. Neither play made the difference. Bama simply outplayed the Dawgs for the last 12 minutes of the game. Everything else is just yackin'.


True but you must admit they didn’t help


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I hear the weather is nice there that time of year


Yep. Partly mosquitoey with a wind chill factor of 95.


----------



## Duff (Dec 2, 2018)

I really don’t put it on coaching (during the game anyway). Dawgs tried to adjust to Hurts. They had a LB shadow behind the line of scrimmage after he came in (something they didn’t do while Tua was in there—that I noticed anyway ). I give Hurts the props. He came in and played unbelievable. He won it. Period. 

Now, give the Bama staff credit for playing him lots during the year and having him ready. Jmo


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Georgia played better last night than I have seen in years. I will say it again the missed Field goal and that trick fake punt lost them the game. Bama luck showed up last night like it did last year in overtime. That luck will run out someday. I’m just glad Bama won and I don’t have any cousins in Georgia. Lol


What "LUCK" ????
I believe you mean..."PLUCK, and GRIT"


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2018)

Two years in a row bama has had a QB to come in the second half with fresh legs with limited playing time all season and we couldn't catch either one. We had both QB's both years and let them slip away. It takes a near perfect game on defense to beat bama and they got talent like that on the bench...coaching goes a long way, but when your engine blows up and you can put in another one in the middle of the race, it makes your job a whole lot easier.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Duff said:


> I guess I’m in the minority, but I don’t think the fake punt cost us the game. It was dumb, but not why we lost. Our knucklehead punter would have punted it into the end zone, just as he did every other time. We were not going to stop them either way. They would have scored with little to no time on the clock, rather than leave us a minute to work with.  Best case I guess, they miss a FG.
> 
> CKS, did exactly what he said, he mixed it up and it almost worked. My only gripe is playing Fields so much. After 3-4 times, Chaney should have figured out it wasn’t going to work. I did. Lol
> 
> ...



I would have rather seen them have to go 80 yards. A lot can happen in a drive that long. I agree it should not have come down to that, but seeing how it did, I would haved liked to see Hurts try to have moved them that far.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> What "LUCK" ????
> I believe you mean..."PLUCK, and GRIT"



You obviously did not watch the game or you watched with Elephant colored glasses. What was it 3 or four fumbles that just happen to bounce back into their hand. There was a lot more skill in making them fumble than it was picking up the ball you just dropped bouncing your way. Bama beat us, and they are the best team in the Country, but to act like recovering those fumbles was some kind of skill or hustle is laughable.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

Duff said:


> I really don’t put it on coaching (during the game anyway). Dawgs tried to adjust to Hurts. They had a LB shadow behind the line of scrimmage after he came in (something they didn’t do while Tua was in there—that I noticed anyway ). I give Hurts the props. He came in and played unbelievable. He won it. Period.
> 
> Now, give the Bama staff credit for playing him lots during the year and having him ready. Jmo


I know I’m beating a dead horse but wrap your head arotthis. Swift ran the ball only 3 times in the second half. That’s coaching. I’m just trying to arm chair this game because I’m a homer. I’ve coached rec league and played a little bit. I’m no Chaney or Kirby of course but just tell me why the two games we lost we got away from our strength of offense? Swift wasn’t hurt. The fake punt doesn’t even matter. I’m just typing for pure banter but man I’m scratching my head. Lol


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I know I’m beating a dead horse but wrap your head arotthis. Swift ran the ball only 3 times in the second half. That’s coaching. I’m just trying to arm chair this game because I’m a homer. I’ve coached rec league and played a little bit. I’m no Chaney or Kirby of course but just tell me why the two games we lost we got away from our strength of offense? Swift wasn’t hurt. The fake punt doesn’t even matter. I’m just typing for pure banter but man I’m scratching my head. Lol


You know what’s funny? That is the worst team we will field for the next few yrs.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> You know what’s funny? That is the worst team we will field for the next few yrs.


I agree. I also know we overachieved this year. But, I also know we lost a game we should have won. But we couldn’t finish. To be the best we have to find a way to beat the best. Our schedule is much tougher next year with ND coming to Athens along with A&M.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

Huckaby said it best. Coming close is getting old........


----------



## Duff (Dec 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I would have rather seen them have to go 80 yards. A lot can happen in a drive that long. I agree it should not have come down to that, but seeing how it did, I would haved liked to see Hurts try to have moved them that far.



Oh, I agree Mr Charlie. Anything could have happened. Fumbled catch, int, 3 and out for that matter. Just from the game flow, I understand why CKS did what he did. I don’t agree with it and as I’ve said, it was a dumb call but I understand why, in the heat of the moment. 

 I still have 100% faith in CKS.


----------



## Duff (Dec 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I know I’m beating a dead horse but wrap your head arotthis. Swift ran the ball only 3 times in the second half. That’s coaching. I’m just trying to arm chair this game because I’m a homer. I’ve coached rec league and played a little bit. I’m no Chaney or Kirby of course but just tell me why the two games we lost we got away from our strength of offense? Swift wasn’t hurt. The fake punt doesn’t even matter. I’m just typing for pure banter but man I’m scratching my head. Lol



Agree also. I was wondering the same when the passing game sputtered in the 2nd half. I wanted more of Holifield myself. He moved the pile. Yards were at a premium and he was getting those extra 2&3. 

Idk, easy to arm chair I guess. 

Did you notice Swift started and played most of the first few series (best I can remember anyway)? I guess that was part of “throw em something different??”


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2018)

Duff said:


> Agree also. I was wondering the same when the passing game sputtered in the 2nd half. I wanted more of Holifield myself. He moved the pile. Yards were at a premium and he was getting those extra 2&3.
> 
> Idk, easy to arm chair I guess.
> 
> Did you notice Swift started and played most of the first few series (best I can remember anyway)? I guess that was part of “throw em something different??”


I remember being balanced on offense in the 1st half. I think we had 2 more passes than runs in the 1st half. Just got out of rhythm after the 3rd quarter TD.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2018)

I was at the game.  Alabama was whipped until Rod missed that extra point and it was obvious that they got excited again.

I don't agree with the faked punt.  I understand it, but Fields was not having a good game and he was taking off and running at every chance.  He did it on that play just as a receiver broke free over the middle.

Our defense seemed gassed and Jalen was fresh.  However, I would have punted and made them make a long drive hoping that time would run out and we could go to overtime.

Not calling for Kirby's head over it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2018)

go dogs 0-tua


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 6, 2018)

2ND place is first loser

roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs 0-tua


?


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm just sick of these daggum 2nd string QBs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs 0-tua





spurrs and racks said:


> 2ND place is first loser
> 
> roll tide


You two make such a great couple. 

*GO SOONERS!*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2018)

AugustaDawg said:


> I'm just sick of these daggum 2nd string QBs!



Tucker should've been prepared for Hurts to come in. Especially with Tua being banged up the entire year


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Tucker should've been prepared for Hurts to come in. Especially with Tua being banged up the entire year


i agree. poor uga coaching.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2018)

godogs unprepared fot tua


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> godogs unprepared fot tua


and jalen


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> You two make such a great THUG couple.
> 
> *GO SOONERS!*



There, fixed it for ya!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> godogs unprepared fot tua



You been drankin' or smokin' some wicked stuff!  Tua was intercepted and sacked.  Every honest bammer fan I've talked to were glad that he had to leave the game.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 6, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree. poor uga coaching.


Not poor coaching, great financial decision if you are to believe that everyone is on the Bama payroll like some on here want to believe. Refs and other teams coaches on the Bama payroll. With Kirby's decision on 4 and 11 I can see why some of the doggies would think he is. Saban taught him a thing or two about defense but he was not allowed in the offense meetings.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 6, 2018)

AugustaDawg said:


> I'm just sick of these daggum 2nd string QBs!


I know looks like they would get a quarterback and stick with him


----------



## poohbear (Dec 6, 2018)

Bama should have to disclose who the quarterbacks are going to be before the game, so we can prepare our game plan


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 7, 2018)

"Bama should have to disclose who the quarterbacks are going to be before the game, so we can prepare our game plan "............

lol!

Vegas says the same thing, and we are kicking their hind parts as well.

Here is a tip, you never know what Saban is going to do.

Roll Tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2018)

poohbear said:


> Bama should have to disclose who the quarterbacks are going to be before the game, so we can prepare our game plan



And if you were our coach, we would have at least 6 losses!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2018)

poohbear said:


> Bama should have to disclose who the quarterbacks are going to be before the game, so we can prepare our game plan



Participation trophies for all.


----------



## tell sackett (Dec 7, 2018)

Jalen Hurts has shown a lot of class this year, I hope the young players were paying attention.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2018)

tell sackett said:


> Jalen Hurts has shown a lot of class this year, I hope the young players were paying attention.



Wonder how much he was paid to stay?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wonder how much he was paid to stay?


just enuf to beat the dogs?


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 8, 2018)

Wonder if Hurts will be a good pro qb?
He could be a late round steal.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 11, 2018)

Jalen Hurts graduates this week with a degree. That is why he stayed. That young man has more character and integrity that 95% of the grown men I have ever known.

I don't know where he will play next year, but it will not be at Alabama. And I wish him nothing but the best, he deserves it.

roll tide


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 11, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Jalen Hurts graduates this week with a degree. That is why he stayed. That young man has more character and integrity that 95% of the grown men I have ever known.
> 
> I don't know where he will play next year, but it will not be at Alabama. And I wish him nothing but the best, he deserves it.
> 
> roll tide


He's a fine young man. Wish him all the best.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 11, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Jalen Hurts graduates this week with a degree. That is why he stayed. That young man has more character and integrity that 95% of the grown men I have ever known.
> 
> I don't know where he will play next year, but it will not be at Alabama. And I wish him nothing but the best, he deserves it.
> 
> roll tide




Correct. That’s why he stayed, he got credit for staying but had he left he’d have to sit out a year, so it was much different than others discussed at length on here.  Not that he isn’t a GREAT EXAMPLE to many kids, bc I sure wouldn’t have handled it as well as he did, but the loyalty was much different than someone that wasnt graduating in the winter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Seems like they've been luckier every since Kirby left



I guess the luck just ran out...


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Jalen Hurts graduates this week with a degree. That is why he stayed. That young man has more character and integrity that 95% of the grown men I have ever known.
> 
> I don't know where he will play next year, but it will not be at Alabama. And I wish him nothing but the best, he deserves it.
> 
> roll tide



He is a class act for sure and an excellent example for all college football players. He came to get an education and play world class football, not the reverse. He's proof you can do both. If he declares for the draft he will get picked and he'll get playing time. I hope it's on a good team so he can show his bona fides.

Tagoviloa is a good kid too but I think Hurts is the better QB.


----------

